# vulva and pooch bred or not?



## ladyh (Dec 7, 2014)

Okay...this goat is going to be the death of me LOL I can NEVER tell this pooch and vulva with her. Here is some pics.  She has kidded before. I would like your opinions if you think she is bred.....she was potentially bred sept 1 which would be 98 days today if she is pg. what do you think? these pics are the best I could do as she won't ever let me take pictures from behind much less touch her.she is the Queen.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 8, 2014)

Seems like she has a bit of udder there and is certainly wide.  No way to really know for sure though by looking at her.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 8, 2014)

X2


----------



## ladyh (Dec 8, 2014)

It's quite interesting.  She is a cross breed not like my other registered nigerians.  She allowed a breed Sept 1 twice. Last year she wouldn't breed with the nigerian bucks, but I took her to a friend and she readily bred with a la manch buck.  She kidded last March with three kids, first freshner. I tried her a couple days ago and she almost speared the nigerian buck. I took her out.   She has been wagging her tail for two plus weeks  now on and off, but I've noticed, as in the pictures, her vulva keeps changing.  She doesn't appear to be in heat as she shows no interest since breeding the bucks that are kept nearby.  She is so perplexing.  Any suggestions on what's going on would be appreciated.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hard to say, but my instinct says she is not bred.  Don't bank on that though.  I have a lot of does who have "quiet heats" and a buck who is a "gentleman".  I almost never catch them breeding or in heat but they get the job done. 

Can you get an ultrasound or Bio-tracking?  Maybe she is just a quiet girl.


----------



## ladyh (Dec 8, 2014)

I was wondering if she has a quiet heat, why isn't she going to the bucks.  Last year she was screaming and we took her immediately to a friends and she let the la mancha breed her 17 times.  It almost seems she doesn't like the nigie bucks.

I didn't know whether the vulva can change throughout a pg goat.  I tried a couple days ago to breed her and she almost gutted the buck with her horns.

I live in a rural area and vets aren't into "goats".  They are mostly cat and dog as that is where the money is. They are HIGH priced as well.  I don't know how to take blood, so I can't do that.


----------

